# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Gadir-i Hum

## faruk9

Gadir-i Hum.

Të nderuar lexues, siç e vëreni në këte sajt herë pas here postohen nga ndonjë artikull (fetar), ndaj shfrytëzoj nga rasti që lexuesve të pasionuar të fesë i perkujtoj, se sot është një ditë e veçantë, ditë feste  për muslimanët Dita e Ghadirit. 
Ndaj për nder të kësaj dite-feste të Ghadirit, kam nderin e posaçëm dhe ndjejë kënaqësi tju uroj të gjithë besimtarve musliman këte festë të madhe, festën e Ghadirit.

Po, çdo vit, me  arritjen e datës 18 dhul Hixhxheh -muaj henor- (që përkon me datë 06/11/09), te muslimanët ngjallet kujtimi i një ngjarje të pavdekshme. Ngjarja e cila ndodhi pas haxhxhit të fundit të Hz. Muhammedit s.a.a., në një vend të quajtur Gadir Khum. Gadir, është një kënetë ne rrugën mes Mekes dhe Medines në distancë prej afro 500 km rruge. Pas kalimit të 270 km, prej kësaj distance (Meke-Medine) ai arrin në vendin e quajtur Rabig. Rabigu është qyteti afër Xhuhfesë, kurse Xhuhfeja është njëra prej pesë (5) stacioneve (MIKAT) të nisjes së Haxhit, vendi në të cilin haxhinjtë që vijnë prej SIRIS dhe banorët e XHEDDES bëhen Muhrim (fillojnë haxhin dhe i ndërrojunë veshjet e tyre). Distanca ndërmjet Xhuhfesë dhe Mekes është përafërsisht 250 km, kurse në mes asaj dhe Rabigut është 26 km. shih;{Udhezuesi i dy haremeve te shenjte v.5, f.13}. Këtu ndodhet Gadiri (bunari) që uji i tij i prishur nuk ishte i përshtatshëm për përdorim, ndaj për këte arsye karavenët nuk ndalonin aty. shih; {Munteha el-amal v. 1, f. 120, Tarih Habib el-sijer v.1, f.411}. 
Ndoshta dhe për këte arsye është quajtur Khum, sepse fjala khum (arab) përdoret për çdo gjë të prishur dhe me erë të keqe. 

Ngjarja e Gadirit mund të shqyrtohet dhe të diskutohet në disa aspekte. Njëri prej këtyre aspekteve është vizioni i Hz Resulullahut s.a., mbi të ardhmen e Islamit. Padyshim, themeluesi i çdo feje është i shqetësuar për fatin dhe vazhdimin e asaj që ka predikuar. Sigurisht që edhe pejgamberi Muhammed s.a.a, nuk do të kishte lënë të ardhmen e myslimaneve dhe të fesë së Allahut pa ndonjë program të caktuar. Në ditën e Gadirit, Hz Resulullahu s.a., me urdhrin e Allahut ua sqaroi fatin e udhëheqjes së shoqërisë Islame pas largimit te tij dhe në këtë mënyre e plotësoi fenë Islame, me zgjedhjen e hz Aliut a.s., në të vërtetë ishte vazhdimi i programeve të Hz Resulullahut s.a., të cilat duhej që të kryheshin nga njerëzit më të mirë dhe më të ditur për udhëheqës të popullit. 

Po ate ditë, në orët a para të ditës (së enjte) Hz Resulullahu s.a., ishte duke u kthyer nga Haxhi i tij i fundit. Në çdo anë dëgjohej zëri i udhëtareve te karvanit dhe hingëllima e kuajve dhe deveve dhe në mes të kësaj zhurme, fytyra e Hz Resulullahut s.a., tregonte se ai ishte thelluar në mendime dhe sikur ishte në pritje të një ngjarje të madhe. Kur karvani arriti në Gadir Hum, vendi ku Irakianët, Sirianet, Egjiptianet dhe popujt tjerë duhej të ndaheshin nga njëri-tjetri, Hz Resulullahut s.a., iu shpall ky ajet:  
O ti i dërguar! Komunikoje atë që tu zbrit prej Zotit tënd, e nëse nuk e bën në tërësi komunikimin, atëherë nuk e ke kryer detyrën. Allahu të garanton mbrojtjen prej njerëzve.
Ajeti na tregon në mënyrë të qartë se misioni i të Dërguarit s.a., është duke përfunduar, por te populli duhet të arrijë një e vërtetë. Kjo e vërtetë është aq e rëndësishme, sa që nuk është e mundur përkryerja e fesë pa të. 

Shumë dijetar të Ehli Sunnetit, kanë pranuar se ky ajet është shpallur në Gadir Hum me rastin e emërimit të Aliut a.s., si kalif, dhe në lidhje me këtë çështje kanë transmetuar hadith-e, saktësia e të cilëve është vërtetuar sipas metodave të tyre vërtetuese. Ja disa burime të Ehli Sunnetit që kanë të bëjnë me këtë çështje:

1-Hafëz Ebu Naimi në librin Nuzul-ul Kitab
2-Imam Vahidi në librin Esbab-un Nuzul, faqe 150
3-Imam Ebu Is-hak Salebi në tefsirin El Kebir
4-Hakim Haskani në librin Shevahid-ut Tenzil li kavai-it tefzil, v.1, f.187
5-Xhelaleddin Sujuti, në tefsirin Durr-ul Mensur, v.3, f.117
6-Fahru Razi në tefsirin El Kebir, v.12, f. 50
7-Muhammed Rashid Riza, në tefsirin El Menar, v.2, f.86
8-Ibni Asakir në librin Tarihi Dimeshk, v.2, f.86
9-Shevkani në librin Feth-ul kadir, v.2, f60
10-Ibni Talha Shafi në librin Metalib-ul Seul, v.1, f.44
11-Ibni Sabbag Maliki në librin Fusul-ul Muhimme, f,25
12-Kunduzi Hanefi në librin Jenabi-ul Mevedde, f,120
13-Shehristani në librin El Milelu Ven Nihel, v.1, f.163
14-Ibni Xherir Taberi në Kitab-ul Vilajet
15-Ibni Said Sexhistani në Kitab-ul Vilajet
16-Bedruddin Hanefiu në Umdet-ul **** fi sherh-il Buhari, v.8, f.584
17-Abdul Vahhab Buhari në Tefsir-ul Kuran
18-Alusi në Ruh-ul Meani, v.2, f.384
19-Hamvini në librin Faraidus Simtejn, v.1, f.185
20-Allame Sejjis Siddik Hasan Hani në Fet-hul Bejan fi Mekasid-il Kuran, v.3, f.63

Këto janë vetëm disa prej librave të shumtë të dijetarëve të Ehli Sunnetit, që e prekin këtë çështje. Burimet tjera janë cekur në librin El Gadir të Allamei Eminit.

Shiitët thonë se Hz. Muhammedi s.a.a., e tuboi popullin (është transmetuar se në ate ditë, numri i njerëzve në Gadir Khum arrinte në 120 mijë veta) në vendin e quajtur Gadir Hum, ku mbas një fjalimi të gjatë dhe me ndikim dhe mbasi që ia dhanë fjalën se Hz Resulullahu s.a., ka të drejtën e zotërimit dhe të qenët më i afërmi i tyre, e ngriti lartë dorën e Hz Aliut a.s., dhe tha:

Ai që më pranon si udhëheqës (mevla), edhe Aliu është udhëheqësi i tij. O Allah, duaje atë, i cili e do Aliun. Kush bëhet armiku i Aliut, Ti bëhu armiku i tij. Ndihmoje atë i cili e ndihmon Aliun. Braktise atë që e braktis Aliun dhe kudo që të shkojë, le të jetë e vërteta me të. {Ky është hadithi i Gadir Humit të cilën e transmetojnë dijetarët SHiitë dhe të Ehli Sunnetit. Ahmed bin Hanbeli në Musnedin e tij v.4, f.28; Taberi në tefsirin e tij; Fahri Razi në tefsirin El Kebir, v.4, f.636; Ibni Haxher në librin Sevaik-ul Muhrika, si dhe Darkutni, Bejhaki, Shehristani dhe të tjerë    
Musnedi i Ahmed b. Hanbelit, v.4, f.372}.

Edhe njëher gëzuar festa e Ghadirit për të gjithë dashamirësit e drejtësisë dhe së vërtetës.   

selam, faruk. 06/12/09.

----------


## ganimet

Selam Faruk dhe  Allahu te shperbleft per perkujtimin e kesaj  njarje per ata qe me deshire kujtojn Pejgamerin ton te  dashur profetin Muhamrd a.s dhe Allahun xh.h. eselamun alejkum.

----------


## faruk9

Flm., juve që ma përkujtuat ajtin e pacituar më par Maide 3, ndaj e gjithë ajo që u tha më lartë nuk do të ishte e plotësuar pa këto reshta si më poshtë:  

Po, derisa hz. Resulullahu s.a., kërkonte të ndërrtonin nga paisjet e deveve një Mimber i cili u ngjit mbi te dhe tha : “ O njerëz është afruar koha e fundit e jetës sime dhe une do të shkojë në takimin me Zotin. Unë dhe ju jemi përgjegjës. A e kam kryer unë misionin? Ndersa profeti vazhdoi: “Zoti, është drejtuesi dhe udhëheqësi im, ndërsa unë jamë drejtues dhe udhëheqësi i besimtarëve. Pra çdokush që unë i jam drejtues i atij, Aliu është drejtues i tij. O Zot, duaj ata të cilët e duan ate, ndërsa armiqt e tij cilësoi armiq.  dhe udhëheqës“. Hz muhammedi s.a.a, e përsëriti tre here këte fjali. Në kohën kur akoma njerëzit nuk ishin shpërndar, hz. Muhammedit s.a.a., i zbriti një pjesë e ajetit të tretë të sures Maide, ku thuhej: “…Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush Dhuntin Time dhe zgjodha për ju islamin fe…“. 5-3. Të gjithë sahabet ia uruan hz. Aliut a.s., titullin “udhëheqës-drejtues i popullit“. Madje, Ebu Bekri dhe Ymeri etjer… i thanë: "Të lumtë o djali i Ebu Talibit që u bëre udhëheqësi i ynë dhe i të gjithë besimtarëve". 

selam,

----------


## faruk9

selam, për nder të ditës së Ghadirit shikoje një film.

----------


## woodstock

> Gadir-i Hum.
> 
> Të nderuar lexues, siç e vëreni në këte sajt herë pas here postohen nga ndonjë artikull (fetar), ndaj shfrytëzoj nga rasti që lexuesve të pasionuar të fesë i perkujtoj, se sot është një ditë e veçantë, ditë feste  për muslimanët Dita e Ghadirit. 
> Ndaj për nder të kësaj dite-feste të Ghadirit, kam nderin e posaçëm dhe ndjejë kënaqësi tju uroj të gjithë besimtarve musliman këte festë të madhe, festën e Ghadirit.
> 
> Po, çdo vit, me  arritjen e datës 18 dhul Hixhxheh -muaj henor- (që përkon me datë 06/11/09), te muslimanët ngjallet kujtimi i një ngjarje të pavdekshme. Ngjarja e cila ndodhi pas haxhxhit të fundit të Hz. Muhammedit s.a.a., në një vend të quajtur Gadir Khum. Gadir, është një kënetë ne rrugën mes Mekes dhe Medines në distancë prej afro 500 km rruge. Pas kalimit të 270 km, prej kësaj distance (Meke-Medine) ai arrin në vendin e quajtur Rabig. Rabigu është qyteti afër Xhuhfesë, kurse Xhuhfeja është njëra prej pesë (5) stacioneve (MIKAT) të nisjes së Haxhit, vendi në të cilin haxhinjtë që vijnë prej SIRIS dhe banorët e XHEDDES bëhen Muhrim (fillojnë haxhin dhe i ndërrojunë veshjet e tyre). Distanca ndërmjet Xhuhfesë dhe Mekes është përafërsisht 250 km, kurse në mes asaj dhe Rabigut është 26 km. shih;{Udhezuesi i dy haremeve te shenjte v.5, f.13}. Këtu ndodhet Gadiri (bunari) që uji i tij i prishur nuk ishte i përshtatshëm për përdorim, ndaj për këte arsye karavenët nuk ndalonin aty. shih; {Munteha el-amal v. 1, f. 120, Tarih Habib el-sijer v.1, f.411}. 
> Ndoshta dhe për këte arsye është quajtur Khum, sepse fjala khum (arab) përdoret për çdo gjë të prishur dhe me erë të keqe. 
> 
> Ngjarja e Gadirit mund të shqyrtohet dhe të diskutohet në disa aspekte. Njëri prej këtyre aspekteve është vizioni i Hz Resulullahut s.a., mbi të ardhmen e Islamit. Padyshim, themeluesi i çdo feje është i shqetësuar për fatin dhe vazhdimin e asaj që ka predikuar. Sigurisht që edhe pejgamberi Muhammed s.a.a, nuk do të kishte lënë të ardhmen e myslimaneve dhe të fesë së Allahut pa ndonjë program të caktuar. Në ditën e Gadirit, Hz Resulullahu s.a., me urdhrin e Allahut ua sqaroi fatin e udhëheqjes së shoqërisë Islame pas largimit te tij dhe në këtë mënyre e plotësoi fenë Islame, me zgjedhjen e hz Aliut a.s., në të vërtetë ishte vazhdimi i programeve të Hz Resulullahut s.a., të cilat duhej që të kryheshin nga njerëzit më të mirë dhe më të ditur për udhëheqës të popullit. 
> ...


Copy Past nje faqe e ke mbushur...po ti trego burre cka do thote fjala Gadir hum,se ne nuk jemi arab e as iranian

----------

